# my NX



## oliverr87 (Sep 23, 2005)




----------



## Divo25 (Jan 3, 2007)

love the 5 spokes ! sweet car all around.. any engine mods ?


----------



## oliverr87 (Sep 23, 2005)

JDM NX Brake Setup:

















Interior (EDM Center Cubby Storage):









OEM Seat Storage Cubbies:

















Front end mask:









OEM EDM Headlight Covers:


----------



## budsang1 (Apr 14, 2005)

I love it. i'm def not feeling the diamond plate though. beware, nose masks can scratch the paint as well as hold in moisture


----------



## Divo25 (Jan 3, 2007)

aw naw! the diamond plates look great and are very functional. whered u get them or did u make em ?


----------



## 2dr_Sentra (Dec 10, 2005)

NX1600? 

Looks good.


----------



## oliverr87 (Sep 23, 2005)

budsang1 said:


> I love it. i'm def not feeling the diamond plate though. beware, nose masks can scratch the paint as well as hold in moisture


thanks for the heads up. lmao you make it sound as if i don' tknow anything. nose masks scratching up paint? haha try rocks dinging your front end all the time. as for moisture, uh no. i also live in CA if that helps. thanks for the props though

i got the diamond plates off some forum member in sr20forum. i rather scratch those crap up than the pristine NX floormats. these are also functional because the floormats don't get all messed up, and i can beat the plates to hell. i'm sure you'd understand if you drive something like this everyday.


thanks for the comments guys and yes it is a 1600. i'll post more pics of mods later.


----------



## budsang1 (Apr 14, 2005)

i don't much care where you live...one thing will hold true...cloth will hold moisture...period...i'm not making this shit up


----------



## 2dr_Sentra (Dec 10, 2005)

budsang1 said:


> i don't much care where you live...one thing will hold true...cloth will hold moisture...period...i'm not making this shit up


Budsang be nice now  

I sorta like the diamond plate looks good


----------



## oliverr87 (Sep 23, 2005)

budsang1 said:


> i don't much care where you live...one thing will hold true...cloth will hold moisture...period...i'm not making this shit up



lol i know you don't care where i live. if you don't care where i live, then you probably don't care much about the car you noob. :lame:

anyways please do not let this person deter you from commenting. thanks for the kind comments!


----------



## 2dr_Sentra (Dec 10, 2005)

oliverr87 said:


> lol i know you don't care where i live. if you don't care where i live, then you probably don't care much about the car you noob. :lame:
> 
> anyways please do not let this person deter you from commenting. thanks for the kind comments!


Budsang isnt a noob he's been in the game for a while, longer than i have.


----------



## budsang1 (Apr 14, 2005)

you posted pics on a public forum...i only assumed you wanted some feedback...i really like the car overall. I'm just stating my opinion...I don't like the diamond plate, and i don't like bra's...maybe you should adjust yours...I think it's cutting off some circulation


----------



## oliverr87 (Sep 23, 2005)

lmao nope its not cutting any circulation. do you even know where the opening is in front of an NX??? lmao the bra has a screen. i run with it in hot weather, and A/C is still cold. wrong there man.


----------



## budsang1 (Apr 14, 2005)

you're a quick one...that was a play on words...as in you wear a bra...a la womens underwear...ya douche


----------



## Divo25 (Jan 3, 2007)

hahahaha this is getting outa hand for no reason !! still funny though


----------



## oliverr87 (Sep 23, 2005)

hahahha lmao


----------

